# know where i can get some 2 bar gold knockoffs?



## lowryder456 (May 19, 2003)

i need a set of 4 gold 2 bar knockoffs, anyone know how i can get hooked up?


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

pm homeboyz aka keith


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowryder456_@Sep 12 2003, 09:06 AM
> *i need a set of 4 gold 2 bar knockoffs, anyone know how i can get hooked up?*


 140 shipped


----------

